# Mis primeros pasos en la robotica



## ferfila20 (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola a todos 
Reciban un cordial saludo de mi parte

Quisiera saber si saben de un robot practico para iniciarme con la robotica, hace como un mes vi un tema que tambien pedian información como esta pero no recuerdo el nombre del tema y me intereso el link que vi ahi, lo he buscado pero no lo encuentro. 

Me gustaria un robot que pudiera programarlo.

Se los agradeceria mucho si me pueden ayudar

Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## Residente (Ene 28, 2008)

Yo te aconsejo a tarribot, puedes programarlo y esta bien explicado paso a paso.
saludos

http://www.tarribot.com/?idm=1&id=4


----------



## mabauti (Ene 28, 2008)

para principiantes esta el cucabot : http://www.cucabot.tk/


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Sin micros, sin programacion, barato, sencillo y muy comun! Con PCB incluida!


----------



## ferfila20 (Ene 29, 2008)

gracias por su ayuda los estoy checando a ver cual me animo a armar
intentare armar todos jaja 
si tienen otros por ahi por favor adjuntenlos


saludos


----------



## Residente (Ene 29, 2008)

Mira este es otro muy sencillito de hacer, que no necesita microcontrolador :

http://www.webdearde.com/modules/Trabajos/FIR/index.htm


----------



## ciri (Ene 29, 2008)

Creo que también podrías empezar por hecharle un vistazo a este pequeño documento..

Lo subió Li-ion hace un tiempo, y lo rescate hace pocos días...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/apuntes-robotica-2740/


----------



## emajuan (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola, me presento, mi nombre es Emanuel, tengo 15 años, actualmente vivo en Argentina y me interesaria mucho aprender sobre la robotica y la mecatronica, en estos momentos estudio en una escuela en donde tenemos taller(laboratorio) electrico, por lo cual tengo una idea de la electronica y la electricidad.

Me gustaria que me guiaran para decidir por donde debo empezar, que conceptos basicos debo saber sobre la robotica y que me digan por donde puedo empezar, ya que revisado gran parte del foro, pero encuentro dificultades algunas a la hora de entender el circuito, los elementos del circuito, etc.

Gracias desde ya y saludos!

Emanuel

Edito: Les doy una idea de mis conocimientos hasta ahora y dandome una calificacion del 1 al 10 con respecto al tema

-Resistencias (8)
-Capacitores (9)
-Integrados AND OR y NOD (9)
-Conexion Serie Paralelo (8)
-Transistores (6)
-Motores (5)


----------



## piratex (Oct 10, 2008)

Como recomendacion... Familializate con algun lenguaje de programacion de alto nivel y luego empieza a jugar con algun uC (pic) .

Te recomiendo aprender C


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola
Como la Robotica está basada en actuadores debes manejar conceptos básicos en el manejo de pequeños motores , los paso a paso te van a pedir usar PIC o microcontroladores que van a venir despues cuando ya tengas experiencia , basicamente debes saber que los motores que se usan en Robotica tienen reductores , es decir todo un sistema de engranajes que hacen que la salida de alta velocidad del eje mismo del motor (uno pequeño de juguete por decir) se vaya reduciendo y al mismo tiempo se vaya ganando en torque o fuerza para mover peso mayores o no patinar cuando se construyen carritos inteligentes ,quizas deberias buscar el hacerte de un buen almacen de motorcitos usados de juguetes qque se pueden manejar a 3 voltios por facilidad , muchos de los autitos con radio control tienen sus propios engranajes reductores , deberias aprender a manejar su velocidad a tu elección usando transistores o el mítico 555 que puede dar la velocidad que uno quiera cuando se usa en el modo astable o secuencia de pulsos , si te puedes conseguir en alguna tienda de aereomodelismos motores llamados servos puedes intentar construir un brazo robótico como primer proyecto , necesitarias por lo menos 3 de estos motores (vienen con sus propios engranajes reductores para ganar en fuerza) para construir un brazo robotico de 3 grados de libertad cintura , hombro y pinza , quizas puedas controlarlo manuealmente al inicio.
Otro proyecto con el cual nos hemos iniciado casi todos es el carrito seguidor de lineas , tiene en la parte delantera un sensor de luz-oscuridad que detecta el blanco o negro de una linea grueza en la pista para activar - desactivar alguno de los dos motores propulsores uno para cada rueda posterior , este carrito sigue la linea que se ha trazadoy encontraras mucha información en internet para construirla , hay circuitos solo con transistores y si bien casi todos piden un optoacoplador se puede hacer tambien usando un led como emisor de luz y un fotoresistor para captar el reflejo y asi seguir la linea. Espero que no pierdas el entusiamo y sigas posteando en este foro son muchos los que estamos para apoyar a alguien tan joven que busca iniciarse en la tecnologia que mueve al mundo

Saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## emajuan (Oct 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, en algo me estoy ubicando.

Con los LED, y los motores chiquitos me manejo un poco, ya que me gusta experimentar en ellos y ademas los usamos seguido en el taller(sobre todo los led).

Del 555 y los PIC estoy aprendiendo un poco ahora con algunos tutoriales.

En cuanto al robot seguidor de linea. He leido esta guia y me parece bastante buena para empezar: http://iesbinef.educa.aragon.es/departam/tec/siguelinea.pdf

Tengo una duda: Que es un Flip flop?

Ustedes opinen!




			
				piratex dijo:
			
		

> Te recomiendo aprender C



Que es C?

Me autorespondo: El C es un lenguaje usado por los microcontroladores PIC(si me equivoco me corrijen por favor), asi como tambiene sta en Assambler(ensamblador)


----------



## emajuan (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola yo de nuevo... estuve viendo distintos modelos de robots seguidores de lineas... y el que mas me convencio para adentrarme en la robotica es este modelo propocionado por *Trick21*... en este mismo foro

Materiales:

>2 fototranssistores BPW 22A1
>2 transsistores BD 135
>2 relec 10 amperes7 &volts
>2 interruptores simples
>2 lamparitas de 3 voltios tipo linterna comun
>1 conector de 12 segmentos
>2 portapilas una para 6 voltios (4 pilas) y otro para 3 voltios (2 pilas)
>Cables (0.25 mm recomiendo y distintos colores)
>10 grampas para cable coaxil
>20 tornillos con arandela y tuerca de 1 cm para fijar los elementos a la base
>2 topes plasticos cuyo diametro debera tener la medida del eje de las ruedas
>10 tonillos de 2 cm con arandela y tuerca para poder armar las grampas y fijar el eje.
>pegamento
>Cinta aisladora
>2 motores de 6 a 12 voltios
>2 grampas para asegurar los motores a la base
>2 ruedas tipo trende aterrisaje de aeromodelismo
>2 tubos para fijar las ruedas y deberan tener el mismo diametro
>2 engranajes, la cantidad de dientes varia de la velocidad a la que se queire reducir, recomiendo de 40 a 30 dientes
>un circulo de acrilico de 20 cm de diametro
>1 plancha de acetato para acer las grampas de los relec y asegurar lso portapilas
> papel metalico para la pista
>papel o carulina negra para el fondo de las pistas

Es un robot diseñado para funcionar sobre pistas a 90º Dichapista debe ser construida pòr papael metalico sobre un fondo oscuro en este caso cartulina o papel negro

En la parte delantera quedaria 2 lamparillas de linterna o leds que iluminan la psta plateada y 2 fototransistores uno a cada lado.

Para que el robot funcione bien se debe regular la posición de los fototransistores y ademas recomiendo reducir la velocidad del robot mediante engranajes o una caja reductora…


1)agarrar el circulo de acrilico de 20 cm de diámetro dividir a la mitad el circulo y poner los motores agujerar el acrilico con un punson caliente o con un clavo fijarlos con grampas y con tornillos.

2)colocar 1 eje a cada motor el cual sostendra a la rueda con grampas para cable coaxil, agarrar las ruedas al eje y pegarles los engranajes de tal forma que el engranaje del motor y el de la rueda coincidan.

3)distribuir los elementos como se explica en el mapa.




Pero tengo una duda respecto a los materiales que conllevan la construccion de este robot...

Cuesta mucho conseguir esos materiales?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 12, 2008)

Los materiales son bastantes baratos , al menos aqui en Lima Perú ese circuito no lo habia visto antes , me parece demasiado simple aparentemente el foto transistor esta en configuración Darlington (serie) con el bd135 que es un transistor de potencia que conecta o desconecta el relay al estar en su colector , creo que si te consigues los motorcitos de carritos de juguetes gastarias menos de 10 dolares , aahora q las lamparitas gastan mas corriente que un led de alto brillo , si tienes conocimientos de como polarizar el led podrias reemplazarlo , como sabes los detectores de luz van delante del carrito a milimetros por encima de la pista y la linea a seguir si hay reflejo el fototransistor activa el relay y funciona el motor , si hay oscuruidad el motor no funciona , las conexiones son cruzadas es decir que mirando desde adelante el sensor del lado izquierdo controla a la rueda que esta a la derecha mirando desde el frente , aqui van a haber unos saltos marcados en la conmutacion y se necesita mucha reduccion para que no derrapen o el impulso los saqque de las lineas , has el intento y sigue adelante


----------



## emajuan (Oct 12, 2008)

igualmente, los leds de alta luminosidad consumen(algunos) entre 2.4v y 3.2v, si en vez de usar 2 pilas comunes o alcalinas(1.5v+1.5v=3v) ocupo 2 pilas de niquel, osea recargables, tendria una tension total de 2.4v(1.2v+1.2v=2.4v) lo que me daria la tension exacta para alimentar los led con alguna resistencia pequeña en el medio.

PD: los LED rojos consumen entre 1.1v y 2.2v, si los alimento con 20mA(20mA para cada uno, serian 40mA ya que estan en paralelo(20+20=40)) deberia usar una resistencia de exactamente 10 Ohmios para obtener una tension de salida de aprox. 2v.


Ademas, teniendo en cuenta que quiero usar este circuito con pilas recargables AAA(1100 mA), tengo que conectar 5 en serie para poder alimentar los 2 motores(1.2v*5=6v) con esa cantidad tengo justo la misma cantidad que con 4 pilas alcalinas.

Cuando tenga tiempo voy a comprar los materiales(digo cuando tenga tiempo porque voy todos los dias doble escolaridad a la escuela), tal vez sea el Martes o el Miercoles...

Me quedo una duda respecto a la conexion de los detectores de luz, que vos nombraste que tenia que ir a milimetros d la pista... me podrias dar una imagen o un dibujo de como tendria que quedar... con los LED o lamparas ya encendidas, es decir, donde deberia enfocar la luz del led y mas o menos a cuanta distancia tienen que estar los detectores de los transistores y de la luz de los led.


PD: que led me recomendarian: los que iluminan a un punto recto... o los que abarcan casi 180º para iluminar?



PD2: una manera de reducir los motores es conectarlos a 3v, en vez de a 6v?. Los que yo tengo(vibrador de joy de ps2) andan perfecto a 3v...

Teniendo en cueta que funcionan perfecto con 300mA, creo que si los voy a conectar a 3v, deberia usar una R=10 Ohm/1W(P=V.I ----> P=3v*0.3A=0.9W)

PD3: CON QUE LENGUAJE DE PIC ME RECOMIENDAN IRME FAMILIARIZANDO... C O ASSAMBLER?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 12, 2008)

Hola , si los motores funcionan bien a 3 voltios solo hasle una toma directa en dos de las cuatro pilas si es q usaras 4 ,es mejor usar un resistor independiente por cada carga , tambien se pueden conseguir relays pequeños a 5 voltios lo que ahorraria un poco el consumo asi tambien para los led la resistencia R = Vcc - V led / I deseada  ,considerando unos 20 mA´para buen brillo , sobre la distancia de milimetros del sensor de luz a la pista es un decir, lo que se quiere es que la luz externa no influya en el fototransistor y le quite sensiblidad ,generalmente los fotocaptores se les hace una cubierta en los costados para que solo reciban el reflejo del piso y rechacen la luz directa exterior , te envio una foto de un modelo hecho donde veras mas o menos la disposición de los fototransistores y los leds


----------



## emajuan (Oct 12, 2008)

Como acabo de ver en la imagen... es recomendable que algunos LED esten "arrastrandose" en el suelo?


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 12, 2008)

Aca te dejo un diagrama de un minirobot controlado a transistores..El PCB y todo lo necesario para entenderlo..Al archivo minirobot.lvw lo tenes que abrir con el programa LiveWire
Su funcionamiento es muy basico y facilmente lo vas a entender.

Si tenes dudas solo consulta! ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 12, 2008)

Je je , no es para tanto , es solo una foto para dar una idea , la placa con los sensores debe ir paralela al piso en todo momento .


----------



## emajuan (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, ya tengo decidido mis primeros proyectos... el viernes(pasado mañana) voy a comprar los materiales para armar un Robot Seguidor de Linea y un Robot Seguidor de Luz... 

Creo que son DEMASIADO sencillos y los veo bien para iniciarme... cuando los termine subire algunas fotos o videos para que vean como han quedado

Estos son los circuitos:


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 15, 2008)

el de lineas es mio         !

me acuerdo qeu lo hice en PAINT  ops: 

hace 1 año que lo hice   , pero gracias al foro le sirvio a alguien!   

cualqeuir duda con el circuitod e luz decime   

saludos!

PD: igual no me acuerdo ni si lo pense, o si lo saque de algun lugar


----------



## emajuan (Oct 15, 2008)

Si ya se... mucahs gracias... la verdad me vino joya y es muy simple de entender... en la pagina anterior aclare que era tuyo este circuito... o que por lo menos vos lo habias posteado

Con el de luz todavia no se me presenta ninguna dificultad... cuando lo haga no voy a dudar en entrar aca para resolver mi duda


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 15, 2008)

> Hola yo de nuevo... estuve viendo distintos modelos de robots seguidores de lineas... y el que mas me convencio para adentrarme en la robotica es este modelo propocionado por Trick21... en este mismo foro
> 
> Materiales:
> 
> ...



ni lo vi  ops: 

lo peor es que al final nunca lo arme   

depsues me contas como te fue!

saludos

PD: no te procupes andar anda


----------



## emajuan (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, voy a terminar lo que vos empezaste... si igual se que anda porque me asistio un poco mi profesor de taller, que es ing en electronica... asi que algo entiende y me dijo que va a andar... 

Ok, yo de nuevo... ya hice el "seguidor" de luz, no pude ponerle motores (porque me di cuenta que habia fundido uno DD), pero sin embargo arme el circuito en una placa experimentadora y en vez de motores coloque unos led polarizados... el resultado fue satisfactorio... por ahi tengo un video... capaz que lo subo en unos dias... mientras estoy pensando como segundo proyecto... un brazo de robot... que tenga pocos movimientos... que sea bien basico, espero que me puedan ayudar con esto... ya que de mecanica no entiendo mucho.

PD: Cuando consiga motores nuevos y unas ruedas que entren sin problemas armo bien ambos seguidores y subo videos decentes DD


----------



## bbstrd (Feb 7, 2011)

hola, actualmente soy estudiante de física y me ha nacido el interés de querer iniciar en el tema de la robótica. acudo al foro por una razón: quisiera que alguien que este informado al respecto, me de ideas de como poder vincular mis trabajos de investigación a la innovación de elementos teóricos que faciliten mecanismos, sobretodo en robótica... tal vez lecturas recomendadas, incluso que me digan: NO, no se puede, me serviría. 

gracias, y espero respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2011)

Pues hay infinidad de libros. En mi universidad cerraron la intranet para los no matriculados así que no te puedo pasar el link para que veas los materiales pero es cuestión de buscar.


----------



## bbstrd (Feb 7, 2011)

ojala que fuese un poco mas especifico... quisiera saber que buscar, no se, tal vez producción de nuevos materiales enfocados al desarrollo de instrumentación, pero quiero sinceramente cosas especificas que buscar, no que solo me digan: ahhh pues andate por el lado de estado solido, películas delgadas o física de la metería condensada... aunque sé que esta son unas de las ramas de la física que involucran la producción de materiales... necesito saber qué tipo de estos me conviene diseñar si mi interés es innovar la parte de la electrónica y específicamente elementos que ayuden a la robotica... además, no quiero solo eso, sino también algo sobre la parte de diseño de cosas macro, funcionamientos de las maquinas como tal, y por que no también la informática... en cuanto sea teoría con gusto aceptaré... solo necesito saber que tan lejos estoy de lo posible... 

muchos saludos y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola bbstrd

En google.com puedes encontrar suficiente información al respecto.
busca por: Física aplicada a la robótica o Robótica aplicada a la física.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lo que solicitas es muy amplio, ya que hay robots usados en muchos diferentes campos que requieren diferentes materiales a usarse... 

Por ejemplo una idea que me surge podria ser un material resistente a la pintura para robots que pintan en las lineas de produccion, o en robots que se usan en oceanos materiales resistentes a la corrosion salina y las altas presiones... 

Seria mas simple que comentaras que campos te interesan y de alli podemos partir para encontrar algo...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2011)

Pues bueno, yo fui tan específico como lo fuiste tu : nada específico.

¿Que te interesa de la robótica? La cinemática, la dinámica los controles electrónicos, las aplicacionoes, los lenguajes de programación, robots autónomos, robots telemandados, brazos robóticos, industriales, quirúrgicos, experimentales, visión artificial, reconocimiento de formas, posicionamiento automático, tareas repetitivas, no repetitivas, marcas comerciales, desarrollo de nuevos productos, uso de los existentes.....

Es como preguntar _"me gusta la historia, ¡indiquenme!"_ - respuesta _"pues me alegro, ¿el qué?"_

Si no indicas nada pues es difícil orientarte.


----------



## EJG1982 (Jul 23, 2015)

Buenas,

Me presento, soy un ingeniero eléctronico apasionado de la robótica y la automatización.

Me gustaría dar los primeros pasos en el mundo de la robótica pero sinceramente no sé ni por dónde empezar.

He visto que hay infinidad de tutoriales de los más diversos niveles. 

He leido los apuntes que se encuentran en este mismo foro sobre robótica, y me resultan verdaderamente interesantes como punto de partida, aunque no sé por donde seguir a continuación.

Trato de explicar lo que estoy "buscando":

Tengo los conocimientos teóricos y prácticos sobre la eléctronica, sistemas de control, sensores y motores, programación, ... aunque nunca he abordado un proyecto sobre robótica, por lo que mi problema es: por donde empiezo a aprender.

No quiero empezar a construir un robot concreto, sino más bien profundizar en la teoría de la robótica y a partir de ahí ir elaborando diseños cada vez más complejos.

Para esto lo ideal sería hacer un master, pero no tengo el tiempo necesario para dedicar a una formación reglada, y nunca he tenido problemas con aprender por mi cuenta.

Un saludo a todos,


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 23, 2015)

yo creo que lo tuyo esta enfocado a robotica industrial mas que los seguidores de lineas de las preparatorias


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2015)

Si no prácticas por más que leas toneladas de libros(ojo que es muy importante leer) no fijaras ese conocimiento, lo ideal y lógico es de ir de menor a mayor, empezando por el más sencillo hasta extraerle todo el jugo, te toparas con algunas dificultades y al resolverlas iras ganando experiencia, luego lo complicas un poco más y asi hasta bueno decidirte que tipo de robot deseas e ir por ese camino.

Un pequeño automáta que sigue una línea parece muy tonto y sin embargo fue la base para los sistemas de oscicorte a pantográfo, aún utilzados en muchas partes


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 23, 2015)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Si no prácticas por más que leas toneladas de libros(ojo que es muy importante leer) no fijaras ese conocimiento, lo ideal y lógico es de ir de menor a mayor, empezando por el más sencillo hasta extraerle todo el jugo, te toparas con algunas dificultades y al resolverlas iras ganando experiencia, luego lo complicas un poco más y asi hasta bueno decidirte que tipo de robot deseas e ir por ese camino.
> 
> Un pequeño automáta que sigue una línea parece muy tonto y sin embargo fue la base para los sistemas de oscicorte a pantográfo, aún utilzados en muchas partes



Digamos, que en todas las areas del conocimiento, la teoría debe ser acompañada de la práctica.
*
"La práctica hace al maestro".*


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 23, 2015)

Si es ingeniero electrónico no creo que tenga problemas; un robot básicamente es un sistema mecánico, controlado por un cerebro electrónico (microcontrolador).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 23, 2015)

igual soy ingeniero electronica y hacer un carrito con patitas de araña se me hace algo bobo
pero ya relacionado al control serio

como un PLC y mover un brazo industrial ahi si se necesita capacitarse pues no es facil y sobre todo los cursos de robot industrial no es barato


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2015)

EJG1982 dijo:
			
		

> No quiero empezar a construir un robot concreto, *sino más bien profundizar en la teoría de la robótica y a partir de ahí ir elaborando diseños cada vez más complejos*.


Hummmmmm.... la teoría de la robotica puede llevarte por caminos muuuy complicados. Siendo ingeniero, ya tenés la formación matemática y física de base como para ir por teorías mas complejas, pero si o sí vas a tener que predefinir un objetivo a perseguir, por que de lo contrario te vas a enrredar en un montón de conceptos (muy interesantes) que no necesariamente te van a permitir lograr algo concreto en un tiempo razonable.
También debés considerar que la robótica es una ciencia multidisciplinaria, así que con tus conocimientos vas a lograr controlar los movimientos del robot, pero estarás MUY LEJOS de diseñarlo correctamente... aun cuando puedas modelarlo matemáticamente.
Que se yo... para el control de robots tenés modelos cinemáticos y modelos dinámicos, tenés fusión sensorial para permitirles el análisis del entorno, tenés comportamientos cooperativos cuando se trata de grupos de robots que realizan tareas en conjunto, etc. Esto es solo parte de la gama teórica que podés cubrir... y esto es antes de empezar a intentar controlar algo.
Creo que lo mejor es que decidas que parte de la robótica vas a intentar afrontar, aunque te recomiendo que empieces por los modelos cinemáticos, para que se te facilite el análisis de manipuladores tipo industrial... luego habrá tiempo para otras cosas.


----------



## EJG1982 (Ago 11, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras amables respuestas, aunque creo que no dejé claro en que punto me encontraba.

Navegando por la red, buscando mucho y encontrando poco, he encontrado un par de cosas que creo que definen claramente lo que quiero hacer.

En primer lugar me embarcaré en el diseño de un robot autobalanceado, que se aproxima bastante a lo que quiero aprender con ello (Control del movimiento, sensores avanzados, mecánica "sencilla"...) y además hay bastante información sobre ello por ahí dispersa (Incluido este foro)

En segundo lugar quiero compartir con todos los que no lo conozcais este estupendo curso del Instituto de Tecnología de Georgia llamado Control de Robots Móviles.

Es un curso online gratuito sobre el control de robots que es algo que quería refrescar y aprender más (ya que ya conozco algo de sistemas de control electrónicos) y que además está especificamente orientado a los robots.

class.coursera.org/conrob-002

Espero seguir por aquí y que me podais seguir ayudando con mi pequeño gran proyecto personal.

Un saludo a tod@s


----------

